# Russian Tort! (Bought him after work today)



## danielledelynn (Jun 3, 2010)

Here's a bunch of pics right after I set him in his new home. He still needs a name, can't decide on one yet.


----------



## dmmj (Jun 3, 2010)

So male or female?


----------



## danielledelynn (Jun 3, 2010)

dmmj said:


> So male or female?



Ohhh my bad! I forgot to post a pic of his/her butt! Maybe someone can tell me for sure what sex it is? That would be nice


----------



## terryo (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm glad you got another one. He looks really healthy too. Very nice.


----------



## danielledelynn (Jun 3, 2010)

Here's the rear-end... Boy? Girl? I think boy... Can someone confirm?


----------



## ChiKat (Jun 3, 2010)

Tail looks boy to me!
Congrats on your new addition- he's gorgeous! And a good eater too, it looks like 

You may want to find something else to use for his water dish. I use the bottom saucer of a plant pot so that my Russian can sit in it. It's better if it's shallow with lower sides for easier access.


----------



## danielledelynn (Jun 3, 2010)

ChiKat said:


> Tail looks boy to me!
> Congrats on your new addition- he's gorgeous! And a good eater too, it looks like
> 
> You may want to find something else to use for his water dish. I use the bottom saucer of a plant pot so that my Russian can sit in it. It's better if it's shallow with lower sides for easier access.



Thanks!!  Not sure if you read my first post about him earlier today -- but the link for it is here: http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-15547.html

Thanks for the tip about the water dish, I'm going to try that! Our last (and first) tort was a sulcata, so I guess I have some learning to do since I don't know much about Russians...I had been researching night and day about Sullies. Any tips/pointers/suggestions would be greatly appreciated!

I asked the associate working at Petco how old he was. She told me he arrived at the store two or three weeks ago and that he's one or two months old. Okay, so I don't know a whole lot about tortoises, but are they seriously this big in 1-2 months? That doesn't seem right at all. I need to use both hands to hold him as he's pretty big, heavy and is a strong kicker! No way can he be 1-2 months....right??


----------



## South FL Katie (Jun 3, 2010)

Aw, what a handsome guy! I can see why you fell in love. He looks full grown to me...and adorable!


----------



## ChiKat (Jun 3, 2010)

The age the pet store employee told you is incorrect...he's definitely an adult.
Someone else like egyptiandan should be able to tell you approximately how old he is.
My 1-year old Russian is 3-inches, and he's big for his age 
Pet stores are only allowed to sell torts that are 4" or larger. Your tortoise is an adult and wild caught.


----------



## dmmj (Jun 3, 2010)

wow a petco lied I am shocked (sarcasm) he looks male to me , does he have a slit on his tail, or a star looking mark.


----------



## Isa (Jun 3, 2010)

Very adorable tortoise  Congratulations on your cutie!


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi! Congrats on the tort. Read russiantortoise.org as a start for diet and care.

The spring mix looks good, but no carrots (nothing starchy or sweet--just weeds/greens/lettuces, plus every once in awhile some butternut squash, pumpkin, cactus pads, edible flowers like hibiscus that are chemical free, and Mazuri or Grassland commercial foods in small amounts are fine). Spring mix is just a start for a diet. You want to add in other greens at a minimum (I buy 1-2 others in addition to spring mix a week and rotate through a list). Ideally though, you should have chemical-free graze in your yard and the tort should be out in a secure enclosure (safe from predators, hide, and water dish) when it is 70s+. 

Make sure there is a large enough food dish to keep the substrate off--I like a slate tile ($2 at home improvement store) as this also wears down the beak/nails. You need a water dish large enough for the tort to get completely in to soak, either sunk into the substrate (like a plant saucer), or with stairs or a ramp. Paint trays also work. I don't see a way for the tort to get into that one. Yes, Petco only sells wild caught torts, which by law must be over 4 inches (close to full grown), no matter what they tell you. Please double check anything they told you. 

I recommend a vet check up with fecal test for parasites for all torts, especially wild caught. Saw your other post with the question about blood work. Blood work is too difficult on a tort that looks healthy so they should give the tort a thorough exam and do a "fecal float" on the poop you bring in, looking at it under a microscope for any parasites. If they find some in medium/large amounts, they will give you the right meds. I would not treat anything that you don't have a confirmed diagnosis on. Congrats! You need an enclosure with higher sides or else the tort will just keep trying to get out until they can (they will climb on the furnishings so beware!). You want something about 8+ sq ft, outdoors is ideal. Have at least a hide near the basking spot and one in a cooler area, preferably one in the middle area too. What kind of bulb do you have? Pure calcium powder every 2-3 days on the food. Yes you have a male and it looks full grown. Someone else may have a guess on age.

Best of luck and happy reading.


----------



## Missy (Jun 3, 2010)

He is beautiful.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jun 3, 2010)

I am so glad you got another tort and one who is not going thru any moving in stress! Good job!


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Jun 3, 2010)

What a cutie!

Well, let's see: Nelson, Trevor, and Ernie are all taken. 

You can Google stuff like "Russian names" and then browse through till you find the one that's a perfect fit.


----------



## fhintz (Jun 3, 2010)

Grats! Glad you found a good one to adopt


----------



## DoversMama (Jun 11, 2010)

Such a cutie!!!


----------

